# Foam Buddies



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

After hitting up the cons last year a proponent in basically every item I saw that was selling well was a dummy. I worked with a few friends and we finally settled on this method for making cheap, easy foam bodies.

I used Instructables to write up the tutorial since they have one of the best systems out there for it. If you have any questions feel free to ask!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Making-your-very-own-friend-Or-at-least-a-foam-dum/

Cheers,
Sunshine


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Cool idea here. Great stuff is wonderful for Halloween projects. Getting ready to do a giant scarecrow with some myself.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Great idea- where did you get the hollow mannequin to use as a form?


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice! I would mention that if you need to make a few of these, it would be much more cost effective I believe to use Smooth-on's Foamit! instead of the Great Stuff.

http://www.smooth-on.com/Rigid-and-Flexible/c10_1122/index.html


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

nimblemonkey said:


> Great idea- where did you get the hollow mannequin to use as a form?


Yeah, where did you get the form?
Good idea about the cost effective foam, sytnathotep.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

sytnathotep, I have been making these for years and it takes two cans of walmart great stuff foam , 2 cans for $6 to fill this male mannequin form ,i live down the street from Reynolds Advanced Materials ,they sell smooth-on foam- it ,I took my mannequin form in to them a few years ago and it was $50 to fill it with foam-it and the body would be very smooth , with the great stuff I can make the body somewhat smooth to rotted zombie which ever I decide


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dress forms....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHITE-MALE-...637?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58ab867c55


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Picked up three different forms at flea market last year. Now just have to pick up a few cans of foam.


----------



## Coldshatter (Aug 29, 2013)

Was curious as to how you finish the back and if anyone has a picture of how they used one of these in a final prop?  Very cool way to do this. I've seen tuts where people are tortured with being wrapped up in plastic wrap and then taped. Not sure why my wife won't volunteer to be my model.....


----------



## Eerie Ej (May 26, 2014)

Do you think that instead of using the plastic wrap you could just use petroleum jelly as a release? I saw on a YouTube video by drkreepy1 making foam skulls from a plastic hallow skull and he just used the jelly so it wouldn't stick and would release.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Could you hit the plastic with a hot hair dryer to get it to lay down against the form better (or heat gun if you don't melt the plastic with it)?


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

I cant wait to try this out good idea.


----------



## Kennyw76 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm going to try this


----------



## EvilDog (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh what a very cool idea.


----------

